# Brute Force 2008 750i limiter?



## aurzzz (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi,
When i pressed FULL ACCELERATION-MAX,FULL GAUZE my brute force slow down and then like limited my speed, or like start a limiter,stopper... I can go on 30-40-50-60mph or more without problems, like everything is okay, but only i pressed FULL-ACCELERATION its slow down and like limited my speed, like jerking, choking, but i think on my brute force on FULL ACCELERATION starting a limiter,stopper. Like in this video :

honda trx700xx rev limiter - YouTube

That problem starting before i turn OFF Belt light, belt light limits my speed to 8 mph, i do everything like in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Xdk49K6adhs and then i turn off belt light, and now that problem comes.
Some one can help







? Thanks for answers.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

need more info like is it carbed or injected and new mods if any


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ 08's are EFI


----------



## aurzzz (Oct 26, 2012)

*Brute Force 2008 750i limiter. I write on thread, from 2008 all brute force are injections, its injection) no mods i think, only Mudzilla maxxis itp tyres like this http://pi.b5z.net/i/u/1631707/i/mudzilla_tires_LG1.jpg*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That video is not the proper way to reset the belt light. You need to reset it by swapping the plugs:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/65-clutching/18-tightening-belt-belt-light-reset.html


----------



## aurzzz (Oct 26, 2012)

No i already have reseted belt light like on this videoand now after that reseting brute force limited my full acceleration)


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that video that you posted is not the correct way to reset the belt light. you need to use the one that polaris425 posted.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Was the belt light on to start with? If you need to reset the belt the light should be on.

Now if the light wasn't on and you did the reset and it did nothing I would look at the fuel pump/fuel system. A faulty pump or restricted fuel strainer will cause the machine to lose acceleration and top speed.


----------



## aurzzz (Oct 26, 2012)

bayou_boy_22 *but i turn off belt light, like on video, i dont have belt light on now)* before i have BELT LIGHT ON my brute furce have max speed 8mph and after that limited my brute, limp mode.. 
I dont lose my top speedi dont think that is fuel pump, because i can go without problem at max speed, without jerking, choking, "limiters"? Like normaly brute force, and from speed not belonged this problem. i can go how i want from 0mph to 70mph or more without problems. But only when i press full acceleretion - pressing max "pedal" then like on video limited my brute force.. I can go on 5mph then suddenly pressing max,full acceleration and then limited my speed, *IF* i dont press full acceleration, i can drive all day without problem, *because* this problem has no influence to speed, power..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you have any kind of intake modification.


----------



## aurzzz (Oct 26, 2012)

No i think i dont have, its stock i think, i buy it about 1 month ago, just tyres mudzilla maxxis...


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

What's the matter with that vid ? I've done it that way and has worked,but you have to make sure you're on the right wires,making good contact on those wires,and need to check the belt switch in the cover.Not trying to bash anyone,but don't leave people without an explanation.Yes the plug is easier to use and is the proper tool.

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

Maybe try another cdi from an 08 - 11 Brute.I know everyone's told you to check the fuel pump,and you should to,but it may be the cdi.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Why did the belt light come on? Did you hit the 100 hour mark or maybe is your belt deflection out to lunch? Could be belt slipping that feels like a limiter.


----------



## aurzzz (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for answers,
dman66, i do same like on video 100% . And before that problem, when belt light was blinking my speed limits to 8mph, like there - Brute force 750. Belt Light came on. Checked Belt. now, NO power?! top speed. 8mph =/ , and i dont remember in neutral position in full acceleration was that problem or no, but i think, remember that in neutral position everything was fine, just when i wanted to ride on road it limits my speed to 8mph. But now i turn off belt light. And now limits on road and in neutral position, like in video.
z24guy, my belt light comes when my brute stayed in garage 2-3days, before that i mudding my brute and after mud i washed it, before that ridding everything was good, but after my brute force stayed in garage 2-3 days i come to watch it and belt light was blinking, or i do something under seat with wires, and then starts to blink. Under seat was many dirt but i have turned OFF belt light now.


----------



## aurzzz (Oct 26, 2012)

Okay, http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/7939/kawasakibruteforcenraut.jpg i marked this, when i ignition turn on, kindle brute, after this mudding,riding, from this relay out smokes, because that i marked relay - in my brute force dont have that cover. It can be that relays fault. Or this relay was just wet?
Or may i have gotten the belt wet, which could allow the engine to hit the rev limiter? And what i need to do, know someone? Thanks.


----------

